# Hunter sensors worth it?



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm in the middle of an extensive(ish) reno. Got the newer hc pro from Hunter but wondering if any of you use the rain/soil sensors or flow meters?

I could always add to in the future, just wanted to hear your experiences if youve got any to share.

Thanks!


----------

